# Superted get Super-DMZ and whole bunch of other crazy shit - SPONSORED LOG



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok its almost game time for *Dymethazine clone Super-DMZ *by Iron Mag Labs. *First I want to thank Prince and Iron Mags* for being so generous in allowing me to run and log with this product.

Ill give you guys a show i promise that






*Cycle AAS*

*Big Thank-you also goes out to DW and Gen X *for  providing quality products I wouldn't have made the crazy progress ive  made in such a short period of time without your help and generosity

*Super-DMZ 20mg ED split*
Dbol 30mg Pre WO
Proviron 50mg ED Axio
Test E 250mg EW Axio
*Test Undeconate 500mg EW Axio SPONSORED*
EQ 300mg EW Axio
Tren E 300mg EW Axio
HCG 350iu E4D Axio

Weight 220
Waist 32.9
BP 120 / 70


*Goals - Lean Bulk*

10-12 LBM im at end of cycle day 130 so receptors are used and abused and 10-12 LBM would be awesome

Nutrition is below but im at about 4800 cals so eating big and doing lots of cardio to keep the fat at bat... 50mins 4-5 times a week


*Nutrition*
My  nutrition is being tweaked as im currently on Tren Enth and shit is  burning calories like nobodies business. I was at 4200 cals with 60 20  20 macro expressed as % in grams not calories. However im slowly adding  carbs to find my sweet spot for lean bulk

Currently  at 4800 calories 350 in carbs chest and back day, im carb cycling and  most of carbs come in or around WO tapering off towards the end of the  day, last meal of the day meal 7 consists of 1 cup egg whites 1 cup  whole Omega 3 eggs

*Training*
When  it comes to training, I can't go balls to the wall heavy anyway due to a  badly inflamed rotator cuff, ill be working through and around. Time under tension will be applied at lighter with lighter weights, i have to stay way from the bench or ill fuck myself up..... *PR 375 x 7 = 1RM 452lb** bench*

I  like Kleen train pretty much instinctively with all the basic power  moves, flat-bench, deads, squats... For now no shoulders per se which  will also limit triceps no skull crushers or dips so ill be triple  supersetting triceps. 

*Supplements*

*NO Infuse LG Sciences Sposored*
*Postal LG Sponsored*
*Lipotric Protein LG SPONSORED *
*Musle Marinade SPONSORED*
*SLIN shot SPONSORED*
Animal Stak
Animal PAK
waxymaize Post WO carbs
Creapure
Fish oil 12G DAILY
CLA
NAC
Vitex
Taurine
hawthorn berry extract
Coq Q-10
I has precription meds for BP (Levitin)when needed
valium and ambien when needed

*Secret weapons*

I  eat 4-5 bananas a day and never had cramps, HR monitor, Harbinger  lifting hooks, Big back Grips, Shaker, Oats, Omega 3 eggs, 110%  determination

Thats it for now

Smutty jokes and nudes very much welcome    

18 months ago Feb 2009 175lb's






Today - Jack and Tanned 220lb's






Any questions or concerns please feel free to hit me up,

Compliments criticisms i don't give a fuck 

Ill be kicking this gig off in 3 days


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 23, 2010)

Subbed. As usual


----------



## coolazice (Aug 23, 2010)

Subbed!!!


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty impressive, I'll be reading


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

Subscribed, give it hell Ed!


----------



## Kleen (Aug 23, 2010)

Man! I can't follow this thing at work with those pics... Crap! I will have to check it from home....


----------



## aja44 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bro,

Results are amazing.  Congrats to you for kicking ass and taking names over the last 18 months.  I will be following this log.  

PS.  Were did you get a picture of my wife??


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 23, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 23, 2010)

Good luck brother. youve already made huge gains already!!! keep it up


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

coolazice said:


> I really like AM, but I love boobs and the freedom to post and view them!





Tim1985 said:


> Subscribed, give it hell Ed!





Kleen said:


> Man! I can't follow this thing at work with those pics... Crap! I will have to check it from home....





aja44 said:


> Bro,
> 
> Results are amazing.  Congrats to you for kicking ass and taking names over the last 18 months.  I will be following this log.
> 
> PS.  Were did you get a picture of my wife??





Doublewide said:


> Good luck brother. youve already made huge gains already!!! keep it up



Thanks everybody

Good start i just dropped my bottle of Aromasin and it smashed all over the fucking floor, so pissed you have no idea 60ml 25mg/ml

Ooops


----------



## Curt James (Aug 23, 2010)

In!


----------



## coolazice (Aug 23, 2010)

superted said:


> Good start i just dropped my bottle of Aromasin and it smashed all over the fucking floor, so pissed you have no idea 60ml 25mg/ml
> 
> Ooops


 
Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that man!!!


----------



## Caretaker (Aug 23, 2010)

subbed, watching closely.


----------



## superted (Aug 23, 2010)

Curt James said:


> In!



thanks



coolazice said:


> Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that man!!!



yea... Bummed, i managed to save 7 day supply and filter with a Whatman now just gotta act fast and replace



Caretaker said:


> subbed, watching closely.



thx 

*Now Lets Smash Some Shit *


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

Doublewide said:


> Good luck brother. youve already made huge gains already!!! keep it up





> Thanks everybody
> 
> Good start* i just dropped my bottle of Aromasin and it smashed all over  the fucking floor*, so pissed you have no idea 60ml 25mg/ml
> 
> Ooops


*Well i got a PM from DW at Gen X*

He saw the above predicament that i just got myself in and made an  unsolicited offer to lend a helping hand... Dont know how this is gonna  work but *he said he is going fast track some Aromasin to me at no charge*, fingers crossed 

*Seriously who the fuck does that, way to take care of your customer DW and Gen X*

Thank-you


----------



## SenorBlumpkin (Aug 24, 2010)

gen x is top notch

subbed bro


----------



## NiagaraBalls (Aug 24, 2010)

In...good luck.


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow Genxxl is the shit! No1 would go out of their way to do this for customers! This is why I only go through Genxxl now! Top notch!


----------



## nova1970sb (Aug 24, 2010)

hell of a transformation so far, this will be very interesting


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 24, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Flathead (Aug 24, 2010)

Flathead checkin in!


----------



## Saney (Aug 24, 2010)

How do I subscribe?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> How do I subscribe?



Click onthread tools at top then sub


----------



## pyes (Aug 24, 2010)

subbed


----------



## roastchicken (Aug 24, 2010)

can i just put this out there- how the fuck are you going to honestly review a product when your system is so saturated with gear and fuck knows what else ? 

For that matter how are you ever going to know what is really working?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

Omg


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

Came home early..

waether at beach was crap and i was getting paranoid about all the parcels turning up on my doorstep

*Damn Gen X does it again 9 days from ordering 8 x 10ml Test E *

Zero carb day today < 50 will go for 45 minute run in a bit and take first 10mg DMZ tonight before bed

Couple of bros here sent me some gifts you know who you are  they arrived safe and sound


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad to hear your stuff arrived bro! Genxxl always delivers the goods! So I guess you will no longer need that package from me?

BTW, Iced Earth fucking rips!!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

Wtf :::: ed::::: all I'm saying?, @@@@@@@,??!!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 24, 2010)

Why take dmz at bed time and nit first in am


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> Why take dmz at bed time and nit first in am



take 10mg pre bed and then take 10mg A.M 

half life buddy want that shit in my veins when i wake up.... 30mg Dbol 2hrs Pre WO maximize blood serum levels


----------



## arkangel69 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow,  solid results at the end nice job, subbed!!


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

superted said:


> take 10mg pre bed and then take 10mg A.M
> 
> half life buddy want that shit in my veins when i wake up.... 30mg Dbol 2hrs Pre WO maximize blood serum levels


I like the idea of having the highest peak levels pre/intra/post work out. Im dosing 1 with breakfast which happens to be my pre w/o meal and another with my post w/o meal about 3.5-4 hours later. Im tempted to hit another 10mg pre bed giving me 30mg total ed, doubt I'll do that though.


----------



## superted (Aug 24, 2010)

Tim1985 said:


> I like the idea of having the highest peak levels pre/intra/post work out. Im dosing 1 with breakfast which happens to be my pre w/o meal and another with my post w/o meal about 3.5-4 hours later. Im tempted to hit another 10mg pre bed giving me 30mg total ed, doubt I'll do that though.



dont forget im taking 30mg Axio Dbol pre Wo and 10mg DMZ AM which will be pre WO because i work out in the AM 

Im gonna keep my eye on BP very closely for the first week maybe every day this is really my only concern


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 24, 2010)

superted said:


> dont forget im taking 30mg Dbol pre Wo and 10mg DMZ AM which will be pre WO because i work out in the AM
> 
> Im gonna keep my eye on BP very closely for the first week maybe every day this is really my only concern


I completely forgot about the dbol


----------



## unclem (Aug 24, 2010)

i was wondering about that^^^holly shit i said but then i thought thats bs. but iam naive at times. wouldnt of mattered anyway. he good guy.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 24, 2010)

Subbed! Your on the right track brother. Keep pumping,.


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 24, 2010)

Ted glad we could help you out bro!! Keep working hard with everything!!


----------



## superted (Aug 25, 2010)

I did not take the DMZ last night, I will be taking break to mourn the loss of a dear friend a father a mentor, your demons are no more...
*
Billy Horn RIP*

i really dont know why... He was sober 7 years apparently he fell off the wagon recently and shot himself in the early hours of yesterday morning... He helped me last year in my sobriety and was always a true friend there whenever i needed.

He tried to call me on Friday but i missed his call which i returned only to get voicemail, i had a bad feeling right then and i thought to call back all weekend but didnt... He was reaching out and i wasnt there.....

Be safe my fellow warriors of Iron...


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 25, 2010)

Truly sorry u know where to find me if need ear


----------



## Tim1985 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry about your friend Ed, its never easy losing someone close to you


----------



## coolazice (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Ed!


----------



## ROID (Aug 25, 2010)

unfortunate.

some times people just can't cope anymore


----------



## Flathead (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry about your bro!!!


----------



## superted (Aug 25, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Forgive me, but I show no sympathy for the Suicidal.
> 
> I do feel bad about you losing some close to you. <3



Mate i agree, no offense taken,

Its cowards way out....


----------



## coolazice (Aug 25, 2010)

superted said:


> Mate i agree, no offense taken,
> 
> Its cowards way out....


 
It may be a cowards way out, but I nearly did the same thing. I pulled the trigger. If the gun would have fired like it was supposed to, I wouldn't be typing this now. Thank God I'm alive! Alcohol and pain do not mix well...


----------



## Doublewide (Aug 25, 2010)

keep your head up bro! keep on pluggin away. life throws curve balls soemtimes


----------



## coolazice (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> anyone who says that, has never experienced true depression.


 
There's some truth to this...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Wait. It _is _"Anything Goes"!
> 
> Never mind.


 
The Situation _*Is numero uno* .my knigglet_


----------



## Tesla (Aug 25, 2010)

The Situation said:


> what up knigglet


 
Pinnin' gear and tokin Sour Deez.......


----------



## superted (Aug 26, 2010)

Gone fishing,

No really I've gone fishing 

PEACE


----------



## arkangel69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah sorry to hear that bro.. I've been sober two and a half years now, an on my journey sober, I've seen people with years of sobriety under there belt, an unfortunately sometimes something sets them off and instead of using there support group for help They use,,, whether its a fist full of pills, or alcohol once they get a taste,,,,,,bang there off and running, thats on them not you!!! Even if the guy wasn't using he had issues thats why we use in the first place, well sometimes its because it feels good and we just kept chasin the high and next thing you know were shakin like a fuckin Parkinson's patient wishin for death, i know i have!!!!  Hey, he could have called someone else if he really wanted help.. Like Ozzy said, Wine is fine
But whiskey's quicker
Suicide is slow with liquor
Take a bottle drown your sorrows
Then it floods away tomorrows!!
Don't blame your self worry about your own sobriety and help out the people that reach out.. Just because you missed one of his phone calls doesn't mean you weren't there for him he could have called again, and i know dam fuckin well he could have called someone else!! once again I'm sorry for your loss sucks to lose a good bro I've been there more them once keep your head up high my man, an take one day at a time!!


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 26, 2010)

HAHAHA!! Thats funny !!!!


----------



## coolazice (Aug 26, 2010)

arkangel69 said:


> Yeah sorry to hear that bro.. I've been sober two and a half years now, an on my journey sober, I've seen people with years of sobriety under there belt, an unfortunately sometimes something sets them off and instead of using there support group for help They use,,, whether its a fist full of pills, or alcohol once they get a taste,,,,,,bang there off and running, thats on them not you!!! Even if the guy wasn't using he had issues thats why we use in the first place, well sometimes its because it feels good and we just kept chasin the high and next thing you know were shakin like a fuckin Parkinson's patient wishin for death, i know i have!!!! Hey, he could have called someone else if he really wanted help.. Like Ozzy said, Wine is fine
> But whiskey's quicker
> Suicide is slow with liquor
> Take a bottle drown your sorrows
> ...


 
Good post


----------



## superted (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to see nothing has changed in here


----------



## ZECH (Aug 26, 2010)

Cleaned up and moved back.


----------



## coolazice (Aug 26, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Cleaned up and moved back.


 
Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## Simply_Michael (Aug 26, 2010)

yay!


----------



## superted (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll be attending a funeral this weekend so i will put DMZ on hold until Tuesday when I can commit 110% for my final blast 

Yesterday was so much fun and swept all my pent up stress under the carpet for now, I was up at 5am for 3 HR drive to Montauk. The meca of bass fishing , they they travel from  all over the world to coma and try catch the big cow bass. 

I didn't get off the boat until 7pm but I still hit the gym at 8.30 pm gotta do what u gotta so no excuses. Started of weak nut picked up steam and had good chest WO with all my sups. 

Think I did good eating will add that all up later along with the wo and some incredible pictures, I caught a cow, it was a monster and no it didn't get away  pic coming 

When u see this fish u will realize yest was no joke my arms are on fire this morning and chest nice n sore from wo, so good fully body.  Job well DONE 

Caught a total of 202.5 lb of striped bass on the line and about 70lb of blues These were taken with my phone but i have a bunch more in my camera

so just a sample for now 

This was a 46lb cow bass


----------



## Flathead (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice Fish Bro!!! Fishing is my #1 passion in life, here's a couple of my trophy Cats!!! I also Love to Noodle!!!


----------



## superted (Aug 27, 2010)

That and lifting very therapeutic


----------



## superted (Aug 27, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Nice Fish Bro!!! Fishing is my #1 passion in life, here's a couple of my trophy Cats!!! I also Love to Noodle!!!



Very nice mate


----------



## Kleen (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad this is Kleen'd up.  I was hoping to be able to frequent it and offer more support. I am feeling great right now on this and seeing some changes in compostion already. Tomorrow is my first true weigh in since my base line.


----------



## superted (Aug 27, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Glad this is Kleen'd up.  I was hoping to be able to frequent it and offer more support. I am feeling great right now on this and seeing some changes in compostion already. Tomorrow is my first true weigh in since my base line.



Thats great news mate,

I now have the advantage of using your exp on this compound  as a resource as your a good week ahead of me


----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

Day 138inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 2500mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Anavar 95mg ED
Tren E 400mg EW

Weight 221.6  -3.4
Waist  32.7  -4.7” 
BP    121 / 75

Sill sore Thursdays chest action  = GROW

Yesterday hit the gym and blasted *bis/tris 50 *mins no break super set drop set action
Arms were so jacked felt like they were going to burst

DB Curls 
80 x 8
70 x 8
60 x 8
60 x 8

Hammer curls
70 x 8
60 x 8
50 x 8

Cable bar curls
120 ish 3 x 12

Rope pull down x 3 x 15 weight unknown
V bar Pull Down x 3 x 15 ish
DB Kick backs 12 x 3 x F

Today 50 mins back 20 mins abs

Back
Went wide slow and light to hit  lats

lat pull downs
200 x 3 x15ish

Cable Rows
Stack x 3 x 12 ish

Smith Machine Shrugs x 3 
Reverse Peck Deck x 3

Will try and be more accurate with numbers going forward... I lift by feel 

Overall  last few sessions have been strong with good intensity and feeling sore  so must be doing something right.... *Will get new pictures for my DMZ  log which will start Tuesday*

Cardio has been off due to unforeseen circumstances but will get run today on the beach for sure, have a great weekend

*If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or  just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Kleen (Aug 28, 2010)

superted said:


> Thats great news mate,
> 
> I now have the advantage of using your exp on this compound  as a resource as your a good week ahead of me



I have to say it is treating me very nicely. First week review is up here. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/113149-kleen-mass-super-dmz-2.html

No water weight either you are gonna love this stuff!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## superted (Aug 28, 2010)

Weight 221.6  -3.4
Waist  32.7  -4.7” 
BP    121 / 75

Sunday

Gonna get legs in today that's gonna be brutal as i missed last weeks  leg session due to some personal issues but other than that i kept my  meals, cardio and WO’s on track and feel good about progress with  shoulder.

The slower lighter weights using time under tension working well for me  each WO has resulted in sore muscles the following day and yet giving  the shoulder injury some well needed time for recovery. So all in all  under the circumstances I'm very pleased and* looking forward to Tuesdays  kick off with the Super DMZ* and Dbol which will be my final 30 day  blast before going on cruise control. Given Klieens enthusiasm results  and my Dbol kicker i think this should get me a few extra pounds to  write home about 

Other than that i gotta get some photos done and work on my tan tomorrow.....

Quick note on the Tren..... Still have the occasional Tren headache and  they always come in the evenings, tonight was the first one in a week  and i just medicated with a Perc, job done... Libido good but certainly  off as a result of the Tren....
Vascularity improving all the time veins everywhere when im working out, noticed one in my lats today thats a first
*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time  re concerns, suggestions or  just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im in this as well my friend !

So many anabolics you taking haha..


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 30, 2010)

nice fish!Theres your protein for the next month.


----------



## superted (Aug 30, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> nice fish!Theres your protein for the next month.



seriously

202.5lbs of fish

I have a well stocked freezer


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2010)

superted said:


> seriously
> 
> 202.5lbs of fish
> 
> I have a well stocked freezer



Man i'm jealous. Hunting season is almost here. Hope to have some deer meat and antelope in the freezer before too long.


----------



## coolazice (Aug 30, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Man i'm jealous. Hunting season is almost here. Hope to have some deer meat and antelope in the freezer before too long.


 
MMMMMMMMM.....Venison!!! Never had antelope yet.


----------



## coolazice (Aug 30, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Nice Fish Bro!!! Fishing is my #1 passion in life, here's a couple of my trophy Cats!!! I also Love to Noodle!!!


 
  All these big-ass fish are making that 4# large-mouth I caught yesterday look like bait.
  I've seen videos of guys noodling... I don't know if I'd have the balls to do it. Sticking my hands in places I can't see and hoping something doesn't take a nice big bite outta me... I don't know about all that.


----------



## superted (Aug 31, 2010)

*WE ARE A GO*

20mg DMZ 30mg Dbol

90 minutes to game time


----------



## unclem (Aug 31, 2010)

cant wait to see them arms grow bigger and thicker. good job ted your the man. ill be telling you how you look just keep me updated with pics. every month pics are great as u can tell the diff. boy thats a great cycle. 2.5 gr test, if i were u i would up the eq to 600- 1000mg ew. thats great dosages ted i love those kind. cant wait for a month for a picture. great job ted keep it up. great waist size at 32.8 awesome for someone 220 or above.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 31, 2010)

coolazice said:


> All these big-ass fish are making that 4# large-mouth I caught yesterday look like bait.
> I've seen videos of guys noodling... I don't know if I'd have the balls to do it. Sticking my hands in places I can't see and hoping something doesn't take a nice big bite outta me... I don't know about all that.


 

Noodling is definitely a nut check!!! I watched a 120lb broad noodle a 55lb flathead, would of been pretty sexy if she wasn't missing do many teeth. A 4# large-mouth aint no joke either!!


Log is looking great Ted, I would reccomend upping the dbol to 40-50mg e/d though.


----------



## superted (Aug 31, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Noodling is definitely a nut check!!! I watched a 120lb broad noodle a 55lb flathead, would of been pretty sexy if she wasn't missing do many teeth. A 4# large-mouth aint no joke either!!
> 
> 
> Log is looking great Ted, I would reccomend upping the dbol to 40-50mg e/d though.



Id go with* 60-70mg Dbol *if it was just Dbol

but um airing on the side of caution* as im also taking 20mg Super-DMZ*

and dont forget the Tren i dropped the VAR this morning and will be keeping close eye on BP


----------



## superted (Aug 31, 2010)

unclem said:


> cant wait to see them arms grow bigger and thicker. good job ted your the man. ill be telling you how you look just keep me updated with pics. every month pics are great as u can tell the diff. boy thats a great cycle. 2.5 gr test, if i were u i would up the eq to 600- 1000mg ew. thats great dosages ted i love those kind. cant wait for a month for a picture. great job ted keep it up. great waist size at 32.8 awesome for someone 220 or above.



Ooops thats a typo 250mg Test E 500mg Test Undeconate = 750mg EW

the small dose of EQ was added just for collagen synthesis due to inflated rotator cuff along with VAR 

Healthy dose of EQ and Deca next cycle ill PM u that plan as it formultaes but ill be using Axio ten6hundred blend and some other goodies


----------



## Flathead (Aug 31, 2010)

superted said:


> Id go with* 60-70mg Dbol *if it was just Dbol
> 
> but um airing on the side of caution* as im also taking 20mg Super-DMZ*
> 
> and dont forget the Tren i dropped the VAR this morning and will be keeping close eye on BP


 

Your probably right, I made that reccomendation having no knowledge/background in that Super-DMZ stuff.


----------



## superted (Aug 31, 2010)

*DAY 1*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 30mg ED
*Super-DMZ 20mg ED*

Weight 217.6
Waist  32.7” 
BP    121 / 75

CHEST

So i wanted to set a baseline in terms of strength

Flat bench PR 375 x 7 set 2 weeks ago
I hurt myself setting that PR and have been working lighter weights higher volume... Strength has suffered significantly.

15 mins stretching

*Today 365 x 4* 
315 x 8
315 x7
315 x6

Incline
225 x 9
225 x 8
225 x8
225 x5

Cable Crossovers
70lb dropset -10 to 40lb

Cable incline bench
60lb drop  set -10 to 30lb

Tris
They were fried 3 sets of each

V bar pulldowns
rope pulldowns
rope overhead

Felt  great going in definitely  felt the Dbol intensity no sides just  disappointed with my baseline..  On the upside shoulder feels 90%....  Pretty sure i will be sore  tomorrow WO was 70 minutes non stop...

*
If  i can help in anyway please  feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or   just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## ZECH (Aug 31, 2010)

coolazice said:


> Never had antelope yet.



Me either. But come come Oct 16, I'm going to Wyoming for a week. Got a buck and doe tag so hopefully I'll have two in the freezer.


----------



## Kleen (Aug 31, 2010)

Super, you are going to see those numbers climb again once you speed your training back up. Keep your eye on the prize regarding size since you need to watch the heavy training. TUT will make those shoulders into boulders.


----------



## pyes (Aug 31, 2010)

superted said:


> I'll be attending a funeral this weekend so i will put DMZ on hold until Tuesday when I can commit 110% for my final blast
> 
> Yesterday was so much fun and swept all my pent up stress under the carpet for now, I was up at 5am for 3 HR drive to Montauk. The meca of bass fishing , they they travel from all over the world to coma and try catch the big cow bass.
> 
> ...


 
Dude it looks like your widows peak went back a little from 18 months ago...is that an accurate statement or is it just photo trickery?
I have one too bro, join the club lol


----------



## superted (Aug 31, 2010)

nahhh..... I had just had a # 1 all over

my barnet has been somewhat lacking since i was 18 no real different


----------



## coolazice (Aug 31, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Me either. But come come Oct 16, I'm going to Wyoming for a week. Got a buck and doe tag so hopefully I'll have two in the freezer.


 
Good luck! I hope you bag both! You'll have to let me know how it is.


----------



## coolazice (Aug 31, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Noodling is definitely a nut check!!! I watched a 120lb broad noodle a 55lb flathead, would of been pretty sexy if she wasn't missing do many teeth. A 4# large-mouth aint no joke either!!


 
55#'s is hard for me to imagine. I've never seen one outside of an aquarium that big. One of these days I'll go to this lake nearby and see if I can land one. Thanks about the largemouth!


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 1, 2010)

superted said:


> Ooops thats a typo 250mg Test E 500mg Test Undeconate = 750mg EW
> 
> the small dose of EQ was added just for collagen synthesis due to inflated rotator cuff along with VAR
> 
> Healthy dose of EQ and Deca next cycle ill PM u that plan as it formultaes but ill be using Axio ten6hundred blend and some other goodies




I've been using the GenX Ten6Hundred, too, and love it.  Forgive a question from someone inexperienced, but how does the EQ help your rotator cuff?  Mine's killing me, have been using the Ten6 only two weeks, you think it will help?


----------



## superted (Sep 1, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I've been using the GenX Ten6Hundred, too, and love it.  Forgive a question from someone inexperienced, but how does the EQ help your rotator cuff?  Mine's killing me, have been using the Ten6 only two weeks, you think it will help?



How are you dosing the ten6hundred mate ?

EQ is good for collagen synthesis VAR will help for tissue repair and of course HGH

i made a post in details about this ill dig all the research out for you


----------



## superted (Sep 1, 2010)

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 30mg ED
*Super-DMZ 20mg ED*

Weight 217.6
Waist  32.4  -0.4 
BP    121 / 75

40 min afternoon run yest for cardio

DAY 2 of 30 day blast

*BACK/BIS*

Definitely feeling bit off of my game, dont know if im getting sick or what but once again weights were off significantly.... Had limited equipment to play with today as i was tight for time and had to use the gym in my building.

Not gonna bother with the stats, todays WO was definitely not a good baseline, for example on Saturday i was curlling 80lb DB for 8 on each side today 70’s for 6  got tired quick and called it  a day at about 40 mins

Maybe 20 minutes of abs later
*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Kleen (Sep 1, 2010)

Feel better Super! The strength and weight came on quick for me.


----------



## coolazice (Sep 1, 2010)

I hope you feel better soon Ed!


----------



## superted (Sep 2, 2010)

Day 143 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 30mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 218.0 +0.4
Waist  32.4  -0.3
BP    121 / 75


DAY 3 of 30 day blast

Yesterday I pulled something in my right shoulder was getting frustrated with loss of strength and started tossing weights around with bad form, *IDIOT*
So I'm actually bit relieved today that I'm getting sick, that explains the 2 bad wo's
So today had a mass carb up lots of Vit C and hit legs with perfect form

*Squats*
Not heavy but always arse to the ground
135 x 25
225 x 20
225 x 20
225 x 14
135 x 50 *BRUTAL*

*leg Extensions*
160 x 50
190 x 40
190 x 45
250 x 18
*
leg press (machine) 30 sec intervals*
The stack
395 x 15 x 4
395 x 21* TOAST*

abs 20 mins


*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate to say it Ed, but Im glad your getting sick lol... at least we know what the cause of the bad w/o's were. Feel better bud! I was pissed off during my work out tonight as well, I was throwing weights down onto the floor and just slamming shit... I don't normally do stiff like that


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## coolazice (Sep 2, 2010)

Just reading that is making my legs hurt. Way to work Ed!!!  Good luck try to walk tomorrow though!


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

Day 144 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 30mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 217.6 
Waist  32.4  -0.3” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




BP    121 / 75


DAY 4 of 30 day blast

*REST/MEDICATE/EAT*

40-50 mon run on the beach beore the big strorm, Hurrcane Earl











*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time  re concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice leg work! Man you have to be more afraid of a Hurricane named Earl I just see it coming up the coast with a budweiser in one hand a hot boxed cigarrete in the other and a dirty wife beater on just looking to wreck shop. I mean hell a Redneck Hurricane that is even scarier sounding than Hurricane Ike and we know he beat the southern coast like it's name was Tina.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh yeah aggression is definitely up on this see my log updating now.


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

Day 145 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 40mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 217.6 
Waist  32.4  -.3” 
BP    121 / 75


DAY 5 of 30 day blast

No weigh in for a few days while im out at the beach but waist remains  good, although im sick my appetite remains strong and ive been carbing  up  and drinking gallons of water for 2 solids days in attempt to flush  my system

Throwing the kitchen sink into this one
Will pop 10mg V and Ambien to ensure good nights rest 

*Chest/Tris*

Lets see if ive plugged the leak on my strength losses bit like the BP leak
This is how it will go down in the AM

5am cup of grapfruit juice
40mg Dbols
10mg Super-DMZ

Pre WO 6am
30 mins before WO
3/4 cups oats, banana, 1/2 scoop waxymaize, cup skim milk 2 scoops whey isolate
90g Carbs 60g Protein  0g fats

1 scoop Muscle marinade 200mcg Clen

Pre during post 1 1/2 scoops Purple Wrath (Amino Complex)
NO Infuse sprayed liberally on upper body

Slin directly after WO

Post WO shake 20 minutes later approx 2 hours fro Pre WO drink
100g High glycemic carbs 50g whey isolate protein 0 fats

Post Post WO meal 60 minutes later
10oz steak, steamed spinach, whole wheat pasta

Hopefully afternoon run on the beach


*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time  re concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## 200+ (Sep 3, 2010)

superted said:


> *Squats*
> Not heavy but always arse to the ground
> 135 x 25
> 225 x 20
> ...



That's a serious amount of reps.  I have yet to go that high of a rep count.  Why so many?  Forgive my ignorance, but in order to learn more , I have to ask questions...


----------



## superted (Sep 3, 2010)

200+ said:


> That's a serious amount of reps.  I have yet to go that high of a rep count.  Why so many?  Forgive my ignorance, but in order to learn more , I have to ask questions...



I adopted this from a Lee Priest routine 

I'll dig out the thread and post but generally speaking higher reps when of comes to legs


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

"the only way is up" and so long as no sides we will continue to increase Dbol...Still no AI

Decent chest session not my best but I was more focused and wasnt  expecting any PR's concentrated on form and less on the power aspect or  rather the lack of

ill post up numbers in a few but much much better

Typically orals do not effect me in the stregnth department until day 10  weight gains are almost immediate so it will be interesting tp get on  the scale on Tuesday

Waist up 0.2" that is to be expected 2 days of carbing up and no cardio due to weather

40-60 min run on the beach today for sure, windy but sunny



*CHEST/TRIS*

15 min stretching

135 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 5
325 x 5
365  x 5
365 x 4 f
366 x 5 f
315 x 10 f
225 x 19F

Incline bench

225 x 6 f
225 x 8 f
245 x 9 f
275 x 4 f

Cables drops sets -10lb 30 sec rest
Crossover 80lb drop set
From the bottom 70lb drop set

Tris superset x 3 to failure 10 second break

V bar
Rope pull downs

X 2

Tested my shoulder out with one dip, I'm getting close.. next chest session I may add light TUT shoulder WO


----------



## unclem (Sep 4, 2010)

hey ted, your going to have days when your alot stronger then others, even sick or not, if it happens dont get frustrated, thats how it goes sometimes. just do lighter weight , higher reps to get a massive pump and youll grow. but it does happen from time tio time , sick or not brother. great work on those legs brother. but wat do i fucking no.


----------



## superted (Sep 4, 2010)

unclem said:


> hey ted, your going to have days when your alot stronger then others, even sick or not, if it happens dont get frustrated, thats how it goes sometimes. just do lighter weight , higher reps to get a massive pump and youll grow. but it does happen from time tio time , sick or not brother. great work on those legs brother. but wat do i fucking no.



LOL

You know plenty you have a 58" chest and 22" guns

You speak i listen


----------



## coolazice (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> "the only way is up" and so long as no sides we will continue to increase Dbol...Still no AI
> 
> Decent chest session not my best but I was more focused and wasnt expecting any PR's concentrated on form and less on the power aspect or rather the lack of
> 
> ...


 That was a great workout!!! Are you sure you were feeling under the weather cuz those are some kickass numbers!


----------



## coolazice (Sep 4, 2010)

superted said:


> You know plenty you have a 58" chest and 22" guns


Impressive!!!


----------



## superted (Sep 5, 2010)

Day 146 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 217.6 start
Waist  32.7  0” 
BP    126 / 75


DAY 6 of 30 day blast

Pre WO 90g C post WO slin followed by 100g C
I  was at planet fitness so it was basically the entire stack on all  machines and they have that plexi glass screen so you cant get any extra  weight on the pins 

*Back/bis*
*
BACK* 
This was all quite light for me so i adopted Time Under Tension

Wide Grip Lat Pull downs
200 x 15 x 3

Cable Rows
240 x 15 x 3

Standing lat pull downs with V Bar
140 x 15 x 3

Shrugs using the Smith
385 x 15 x 5

Reverse Peck Deck
haven't done this for a while because of my shoulder but i decided to try some light action and it felt good

190 x 12 x 3

*BIS*

Standing BB curls
80lb x 4 x1 Still off highs but better

Preacher

165 x 8 x3
Drop set - 20lb to 125

One arm cables from the bottom
Real slow focusing on contraction at the top
70 x 12
60 x 12
50 x12

Still  sick but overall a much better WO with good form and good contractions  and can feel sore chest from yesterday. Best part is that left rotator  cuff continues to improve, in part im hoping the Dbol will give some  extra lube, although i really don't bloat on that sh!t very unusual and  im using some high grade Dbol

*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## coolazice (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm glad to hear the shoulder is getting better!


----------



## superted (Sep 6, 2010)

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 
Waist  32.9  +0.2"
BP    126 / 75


DAY 7 of 30 day blast

Good WO yesterday... Traps are very sore from reverse peck deck which I have been avoiding due to shoulder, emmm that felt good, definitely some light shoulders this week  Trying to fight this cold carbs are way up and ive only added 0.2” to my waist no big deal. No idea what im weighing right now feel like ive gotten couple of good WO’s in despite being sick, now i have a nagging cough, guess the abs are getting a good WO from all the coughing 

*Today Rest *
Abs 30 minutes.... Didn't feel up for a run today and had guests, Summer is over time to shake this cold off and get serious in here... Normally i dont see to much from orals until day 10 in the strength department so i feel all things being considered im staying on track and im ready to kill this from here on out...

Will kick the cardio back up and shed any fat gained thus far

*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 7, 2010)

shutters at the suspence


see what i did there


----------



## superted (Sep 7, 2010)

Day 148 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 220 +2.4
Waist  32.9  +.2
BP    126 / 75


DAY 8 of 30 day blast

*LEGS*

Feel like sh!t

No heroics today, had busy schedule forced my arse to gym at 9pm which meas massive amount of carbs before bed

50 mins legs concluded with 50 squats for 135
20 mins cardio directly after WO






Well that is what ive got to show for 18 months of my labor and Ive got to say im not unhappy 

Ill be trying to add a few more LBM on this final blast but the curtain is coming down on this chapter.... So round one is almost in the bag

Whats next? Well been planning it out for couple of months already and far from decided on the exact path but im gonna go for another 30lbs in the shortest time frame humanly possible.... Kick off will prob be some time in December


View attachment 35141

*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Kleen (Sep 8, 2010)

I love what you have done with the place. I mean physique. LOL Nice side by side. I need to go copy your initial one your big boy one and you now and do a three way pic for you. I hope you are feeling better bro.


----------



## superted (Sep 8, 2010)

Day 149 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 221.6 + 4lbs
Waist  
BP    126 / 75


DAY 9 of 30 day blast

*Chest*
Nothing  special in the strength department my heavy set was identical overall  volume was up as you can see from last chest session

15 min stretching

Last Session* Today*
Flat bench
135 x 12 *                          12    *
225 x 8*                              8*
275 x 5*                             5* 
325 x 5 *                            5    *
365  x 5*                              5*
365 x 5 f *                           5*
365 x 4 f                            *4*
315 x 10 f                         *10*
225 x 19F                          *22*

*Incline bench*
225 x 6 f                            *10*
225 x 8 f                            *10*
245 x 9 f*                            9*
275 x 4 f                             *3 *

Cables drops sets -10lb 30 sec rest
Crossover 80lb drop set
From the bottom 70lb drop set

Shoulder felt a bit tweaked at this point so i bailed on shoulders think it was the right move i feel fine now 12 hours later


*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Sep 10, 2010)

Day 150 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.7 0”
BP    126 / 75

DAY 10 of 30 day blast

Waist is where i started so a real +4.6lbs
Cold is still beating me up but im fighting through

Yesterday i did dedicated back day

one arm t bar rows x3
135 x 15
180 x 8
205 x 8

That was heavy and kind of kicked the crap out of me

Cable rows 
1 x12 x200
1 x 12 x 225
1 x 10 x 250

Wide lat pulldowns
190 x15
220 x 12
220 x11 wasnt hapy with this

reverse peck deck
160 x 15 x3
should be able to do much heavier

Smith Shrug
2 x 195 x 12
1x 285 x 10

abs 25 mins

45 minute run from previous day

*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Sep 10, 2010)

OK

Dedicated arm day 

and gonna kick up the cardio this weekend


----------



## Kleen (Sep 10, 2010)

Kill it Brother


----------



## superted (Sep 11, 2010)

Day 152 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.7 0”
BP    126 / 75

DAY 12 of 30 day blast

Waist is where i started so a real +4.6lbs

Hit bis/tris yesterday

Total  craziness last night and it was totally bizarre being sober and quite  literally the only sober person, some how i partied until 6am must have  been the Muscle Marinade 

Woke  up at 2pm this afternoon feel like sh!t bit gotta get back down to  business, have a few meals inside of me and will hit legs abs and cardio  today if this migraine ever passes

Chest session tomorrow see if we have any strength gains

*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2010)

superted said:


> Day 152 inj cycle
> 
> *The Fitness Disciple*
> 
> ...


 

haha you were partying till 6am Sober!!!! You must of had good party cause I couldn't have done it sober lol


----------



## superted (Sep 11, 2010)

maniac0614 said:


> haha you were partying till 6am Sober!!!! You must of had good party cause I couldn't have done it sober lol



yup... not a drop


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

Day 153 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 50mg ED
Super-DMZ 20mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.7 0”
BP    126 / 75

DAY 13 of 30 day blast

*CHEST* dedicated

Im  not seeing any strength gains but intensity is there and im happy with  my weight gain, my heavy set was actually off, i missed one extra rep at  365.....After this i was very frustrated but rather than loose it i  took a deep breath a 4 minute break and pushed on. I actually had an  excellent WO Incline bench was kick arse so  i most certainly had a  second wind and overall volume was slightly better. 

Shoulder  is feelin better and better but im at the tail end of this cycle and havw made an executive decision to not incorporate any direct shoulder  work until next cycle... Ill make up for lost ground then rather than  risk taking few steps backward

Reps in *BOLD* are yest reps compared to last chest session same WO

15 min stretching

135 x 12
*12*
225 x 8
*8*
275 x 5
*5*
325 x 5
*5*
365  x 5
*5*
365 x 5 f
*4*  missed that last rep  
365 x 4 f
*4*
315 x 10 f
*8* 
225 x F 22
*22*


Incline bench
225 x  f 10
*11* 
225 x  f 10
*11*
245 x  f 9
*9 *
275 x f 3
*6*  dunno where that one come from 

Cables drops sets -10lb 30 sec rest
Crossover 80lb drop set
From the bottom 70lb drop set


*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Kleen (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Nice work!



Definitely for a 2nd wind

Well today i did dedicated back and i also jacked everything up,

DMZ 30mg ED and Dbol 80mg ED

Cant remember numbers but it was supercharged and intense,


Holy shit Dbols made me super agressive in the gym, loved it... They had to ask me to calm down?

*Awesome vein showing in my left lat and also one on lower left side of my abdomen  fucking cool*


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

JFC that is some oral abuse! You got any bloods done bro?


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> JFC that is some oral abuse! You got any bloods done bro?



Had 2 on this cycle so far but clearly im gonna be due for another one after this

Gotta say felt like a million bucks


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 14, 2010)

Notice any libido difference in the happy triangle after starting the Proviron?  I started 50mg ED ten days ago and definitely notice increased drive to make the creature with two backs.  Subtle, but there.


----------



## Kleen (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds like you are going beast mode! 80mg, you a bad mofo.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 14, 2010)

Kleen said:


> Sounds like you are going beast mode! 80mg, you a bad mofo.



Is 80 better?  I read varied info regarding Proviron dosages.


----------



## superted (Sep 14, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> Is 80 better?  I read varied info regarding Proviron dosages.



Dbol buddy 80mg ED and yes fucking sick WO

Day 155 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 83mg ED
Super-DMZ 30mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  33 +0.3???
BP    129 / 75

DAY 15 of 30 day blast

Damn cold has come back to haunt me but im looking for a sick all out arm WO maybe light shoulders

*Also  my PCT is up in the air right now and its gonna take a major overhaul,  ill reveal that as it unfolds. I am fortunate to have a couple of very  learned bros helping me map this out gonna be fucking expensive i know  that *

*ARMS* 

*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Sep 15, 2010)

Did legs and abs today, still sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






First ever real noticeable Abdominal Vein


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 15, 2010)

superted said:


> Did legs and abs today, still sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow. I don`t think I ever want ab veins. LOL I deal with too many sharp metal containers at work. I`d probably bleed out before I noticed I was cut.
I`m sick too. Workouts were not worth it the last few days. Stomach flu for 3 days and now my head feels like it`s full of Elmer`s glue.


----------



## superted (Sep 16, 2010)

Day 157 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED
Super-DMZ 30mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.4  -0.3” 
BP    129 / 75

DAY 17 of 30 day blast

Have  memorial service to attend this weekend in W Virginia gonna be hard to  get anything done.... I hit chest with all my might even tho it should  have been day of rest as i have 4am flight tom and gonna be out of  commission until Monday....

Gonna  have to eat a lot of raw eggs milk EVO and whey next few days to try  and keep cals up that or eat the the poor family out of house and home  not really an option. Maybe they will let me go shoot something ill just  eat raw







will get run in later i hope 90 minute walk yesterday

*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Have a safe trip. Maybe eat some of that down home southern food. Load up on grits. LOL Maybe some biscuits and sausage gravy. That should cover your fat calories for the entire trip.


----------



## superted (Sep 16, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Have a safe trip. Maybe eat some of that down home southern food. Load up on grits. LOL Maybe some biscuits and sausage gravy. That should cover your fat calories for the entire trip.



LOL

sounds delightful ABS will be gone in no time


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 16, 2010)

superted said:


> LOL
> 
> sounds delightful ABS will be gone in no time


 And don`t forget the sweet potato pie and sweet tea. 
Buh bye abs.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 16, 2010)

Have a safe trip Ed, you can send me your gear to hold onto while your away..... I'll take care of it for you


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 17, 2010)

safe journeys ed.


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks TIM, 

Nice to know I can rely on you mate,

Currently at DC airport, up at 4am on my way W Virginia managed to force 2 meals down my throat despite being sick and knackered 835AM 

Will update later


----------



## BarbellBeast (Sep 17, 2010)

you're all over the place buddy!! damn


----------



## superted (Sep 19, 2010)

Well this should be interesting 


My friends fiance is taking me to his Country Club, allegedly they have some WO equipment  doubt they had some one supercharged on dbol DMZ and bunch of other crazy sh1t before  they could be in for a rude awakening 


Well I have to say its been a long trying weekend and I need this WO badly right now, no scales for food so  no idea macro so I just said fugg it just eat everything in sight, better to over eat than under eat IMO and the  food and hospitality has been amazing


Without further adieu MM time


----------



## superted (Sep 20, 2010)

Day 161 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 250mg EW
Test Undeconate 500mg EW
EQ 300mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED
Super-DMZ 30mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.4  -0.3” 
BP    129 / 75

DAY 21 of 30 day blast

Well  DMZ, MM and Slin Shot were put to the test with  3 days southern food pizza and  little to no sleep  used MM to keep me going through a very trying  weekend. A memorial service for a dear friend and weekend of trying to  help console a grieving family

Good  news is i got a maintenance WO in on Sunday (back/bis) and 50 minute  run on Friday the better news is that upon weighing myself this morning i  had gained no weight, very happy about that and yes the Tren sure  played a big part in burning any extra calories.

Didnt  get home until 1am this morning but got up fuelled the engine and went  and hit chest and bis. In short stregnth remains the same, on my attempt  for 3 x 5 x 365 failed on 3rd set 5th rep but had good spot and took  6th rep as a negative

Went  on to finish my usual WO in good form, I am noticing more and more  vascularity in my upper body, arms, shoulders and back 

Shoulder remains 90% and continues to hinder tricep progress so i just beat them down with supersets and srop sets

*I  put my order for HGH today* and took advantage of the Gen X monthly special, im still not  100% on PCT but leaning towards, EQ dropped will decide by the end of  today whether or not to do one more shot of Tren

This is far from finalized but will def include all these compounds

HGH pre bed 4iu’s before bed, pre load 1 month
150mg Watson Test Cyp EW
Proviron 140mg ED before bed
IGF pre WO 
SLIN post WO


*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Sep 21, 2010)

Day 162 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 750mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED
Super-DMZ 30mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.7  -0.0” 
BP    128 / 68

DAY 22 of 30 day blast

Took my last shot of Tren last night 
Last shot of EQ last Thursday

Legs

squats
3 x135 x 25
2 x 225 x 20
1 x 135 x 50

leg extensions
1 x 165 x 50
1 x 165 x 50
1 x 165 42
1 x 250 x 10

Leg presees
was one of those machines 

3 x Stack 25

Abs 

Cable oblique crunches
3 x 150 x 25 each side

40 minutes run in the afternoon







*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Day 161 inj cycle
> 
> *The Fitness Disciple*
> 
> ...


 Glad you made it back in one piece and survived that terrible(but great tasting) food. 
HGH huh, I `d really like to try that a little down the road. Have to save my pennies. I`ll be watching that log carefully.


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 22, 2010)

HGH FTFW! Can't wait to follow along on that one!


----------



## superted (Sep 22, 2010)

Day 163 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 750mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED
Super-DMZ 30mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 4.6lbs
Waist  32.7  -0.0” 
BP    128 / 68

DAY 23 of 30 day blast

Thought id give u sample of diet

Wake up 7am - 80mg Dbol, 10mg DMZ

705am
4 whole eggs 1/4 cup milk 2%, x 3g fish oil, 1 scoop whey - 5c 55p 23f
9.10 pre WO
No Infuse sprayed liberally on shoulders, lats and traps
1 1/2 scoops purple wrath 1 scoop Muscle marinade 5g Creatine
1/2 cup oats, 1 banana, 1 slice whole wheat toast, half Ezekeil bun, 1 table spoon jam, 2 scoop whey 90c 65p 0f
11.30 Post WO
3 caps SLIN SHOT, 5g creatine, 1 coke, 1 yogurt, 1/2 cups oats, 1 cup skim milk, 1 banana - 110c 65p 0f
1pm Post Post meal
80oz steak brocoli ,1/2 cup oats

next 3 meals will all be whole meals and tapering off the carbs with zero in bed time meal

WO was dedicated back including traps 80 minutes total HR was maintained between 120 - 150





*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 22, 2010)

I assume that was 8 oz of steak and not 80 ?
How many total calories for a normal workout day? Normal non workout day?


----------



## superted (Sep 23, 2010)

*PCT 3 - 4 months*

Decided to keep it relatively simple and we thought GHRP 6 and MGF PEG would be overkill
*
HG SLIN IGF1 Recovery Cruise
Test 200mg EW Watson Pharma
Proviron 100mg ED pre bed*

*GOALS*
maintain mass on igf/slin/HG between cycle also help repair left shoulder now 90% normal, bring up lagging body parts (arms)
*
HGH*
7 days a week
as Im on a pct recovery maintenance log, use 4ius gh ED before  go to bed, and 6 ius on days I train back, chest and legs. do all shots intra muscular into the damaged shoulder.
*
IGF1*
Igf bilateral 60 mcg 30 mins IM pre WO days bis tris shoulders
my lagging body parts. IGF just on ches/tri day and back/bi day with one extra session a week of bis/tris lagging body part
60mcg on training days , 30mcg on each side, same other. can use same spots just go up and down the muscle

*SLIN*
Eat half of breakfast Pre WO meal, shoot 5ius then consume 50g dextrose/glucos and creatine glutamine, protein shake. then resume, it peaks in 10 mins so u want carbs in seconds after shot, do not wait then shoot 5ius post training with protein, aminos, creatine and obviously 50g fast sugar.dextrose glucose.

Pre Wo total 90c Post WO 110c both to contain at least 50g fast acting carbs

Will be using *Humalog *rapid acting insulin

*Training*
new split, body will then grow to adapt to new stress, reason iv grown off
chest,tris
back,
rest
legs
shoulders, biceps.
rest
rest

increase volume on sets but dont go to failure, this ensures a full muscle and not too taxing on  cns ill need extra rest day to combat fact i cant synthesise protein as rapidly off so ill need extra day, cortisol is more rampant off so combat by adding rest day.

Cardio 3 x 40 min steady state EW will try to do AM fasted when possible


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 23, 2010)

keep it simple LOL . taking it to next level !


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

Day 164 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 750mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED
Super-DMZ 30mg ED

Weight 222.4 + 6.4lbs
Waist  32.7  0.0”
BP    128 / 68

DAY 24 of 30 day blast

*Today*
REST

Had  a yummy full English breakfast at Balthazar this morning and Subway for  lunch so id better get out there and and get some cardio in
40 minute run later

*Yesterday*
Well as i never got my guns in on back day hit em yesterday good and hard, felt good and was strong WO 30mins

30 mins Abs
45 mins run HR 120
prob about 60mins of walking too


*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Tim1985 (Sep 24, 2010)

Lol I couldn't train abs for 30 minute straight, too boring for me haha


----------



## superted (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lining up my ducks for tomorrow morning, end of blast*

3 caps of DMZ left 
I will take them all upon waking 
30 mins later with 80mg DBOL
30 mins later 30mg Aderall

Oats  are ground, creatine is measured, Purple Wtath and Muscle Marinade are  mixed we are a go and its chest/tris... I want 3 sets of 5 x 365 

PEACE


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 24, 2010)

superted said:


> *Lining up my ducks for tomorrow morning, end of blast*
> 
> 3 caps of DMZ left
> I will take them all upon waking
> ...


 Go for it. Tear it up!!!!


----------



## superted (Sep 25, 2010)

*Its Over pictures to follow*

Nailed the fucker 

2 x 365 x 5
1 x 365 x 7 

Shaking like a leaf so ill update later but left it all at the gate today both shoulders hate me my left one despises me with a passion


----------



## superted (Sep 25, 2010)

*Last day of DMZ blast went down like this*

6am 3 caps DMZ
7am 15mg aderall dissolved under tongue
80mg Dbol
140 mcg clen
8am 15mg aderall
4 Ibuprofen
Shake 90c 55p 5g creatine
830am NO Infuse and stretching
15 min stretching
1/3 PW MM mix

Last session next to x today's reps directly below as you can see it was massive

*Flat Bench*
135 x 12
12
225 x 8
8
275 x 5
5
315 x 5
5
365  x 5
5
365 x 5 f
5
365 x 4 f
7
315 x 10 f
10
225 x 22 f
25 f

*Incline bench*

225 x  10 f
11
225 x 10 f
11
245 x 9 f
10
275 x 6f
10 F 

Shoulders were on fire at this point so i called chest a day and banged out some isolated tricep exercises for 15 mins popped my SLIN SHOT with remainder of PW and MM and 4 more ibuprofen

Was a killer WO numbers were insane and total disregard for my shoulder was name of the game... Focus and intensity was like nothing ever before.

EAT EAT and EAT again feel pretty fat but strong like bull, im a firm believer of dosing my orals so as to mazimize blood serum levels at the point of the lift and I timed this perfectly with both the DMZ and Dbol and what with all the stims and Aderrall HOLY SH!T BATMAN

Well it was a fun run and all good things come to an end, ill give the Dbol few days to allow any bloat to dissipate and get some photos up prob only gained about 5lbs but after 6 months of being on ill take that


----------



## Simply_Michael (Sep 25, 2010)

good god . numbers are crazy go u ...


----------



## Kleen (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice Stuff Ted! Your logs are always a good read. Sorry I was absent for a bit.


----------



## superted (Sep 27, 2010)

*unleash the beast*


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

80 mg of d-bol


----------



## superted (Sep 28, 2010)

Day 168 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test E 750mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 80mg ED


Weight 220 -5
Waist  32.5  -4.9”
BP    128 / 68

Today
REST

Started my mini cut

2 caps Alpha T3
140mcg Clen
1cc Helios

45 mins spinning
20 mins abs


*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Sep 29, 2010)

Day 169 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test C 600mg EW
Tren E 400mg EW
Dbol 100g ED


Weight 220 -5
Waist  32.4 -5.0”
BP    128 / 68

Alpha T3 2 caps
Clen 150mcg
Adderall 15mg

MM PW Mix

*CHEST ALL MIGHTY CHEST*
just keeps getting better


135 x 12
225 x 8
275 x 5
315 x 5
365  x 5
365 x 5
*375 x 5 +10lb*
315 x  8
*225 x 33 + 8*

Incline bench
*225 x 12 + 1*
*225 x 12 + 1*
*245 x 10 + 1*
275 x 10 with assist same

Cables to finish

Tris
3 sets of 3
Performed in superset fashion

Finish MM PW mix 3 caps SLIN SHOT
120C 60P

Awesome WO enjoyed every second and this time shoulder really wasnt bothering me its not 100% but so much better and im just getting stronger ans stronger






*
If i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## Kleen (Sep 29, 2010)

Man you are still making progress just nonstop! Keep killing it and glad to hear the shoulder is getting better.


----------



## superted (Sep 29, 2010)

Xmas came early 

6 kits of igf1


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 29, 2010)

superted said:


> Xmas came early
> 
> 6 kits of igf1


 Very cool. I hope to have some good mail tomorrow.


----------



## Life (Sep 29, 2010)

How much longer is your cycle going to last?


----------



## superted (Sep 29, 2010)

Life said:


> How much longer is your cycle going to last?



It's pretty much done

Just waiting for HGH and insulin to arrive

I'll be cruising on 200mg Test Cyp and running HGH slin igf1 cruise  for 3 - 4 months while my receptors reset and then I'm blasting off with Axio ten6hundred and TNE and some other goodies


----------



## coolazice (Sep 29, 2010)

superted said:


> It's pretty much done
> 
> Just waiting for HGH and insulin to arrive
> 
> I'll be cruising on 200mg Test Cyp and running HGH slin igf1 cruise  for 3 - 4 months while my receptors reset and then I'm blasting off with Axio ten6hundred and TNE and some other goodies


 
It will be interesting to see where this cruise takes you as far as size and strenth go. Be careful with that insulin!


----------



## superted (Sep 30, 2010)

Day 170 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test C 500mg EW
Dbol 100g ED


Weight 217
Waist  32.4 -5.0”
BP    128 / 68

Alpha T3 2 caps
Clen 200mcg

MM PW Mix

*BACK ATTACK*

70 minutes dedicated back session

Didnt  really record any numbers today but was a pretty good, i did fail on a  585 DL attempt  i had already done multiple sets working up there

Sadly tomorrow will be last MM scoop so review with some pictures to come this weekend

Probably  wait until HG and insulin turns up as much as i want to shoot that IGF1  i will stick with the plan as it was set out.. Im still tinkering with  it with my guy and im hoping sometime next week you might have noticed i  switched to test cyp and im tapering down in anticipation of imminent  cruise
*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## superted (Oct 2, 2010)

Day 172 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test C 500mg EW


Weight 216
Waist  32.4 -5.0”
BP    128 / 68

Alpha T3 2 caps
Clen 200mcg
Helios 1cc 20 mins before 45 minute spin class

Well night sweats are a thing of the past  will hit the Dbol up on WO days only until cruise

*Yesterday*
Bis/Shoulders

First full shoulder WO in 3 months light and slow but nice good pump and no pain still far from 100% HG will fix that 

*Today and Tomorow*
REST
45 minute spin today
45 minute spin tomorow







*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Oct 3, 2010)

Day 173 inj cycle

*The Fitness Disciple*

Proviron 50mg ED
Test C 400mg EW


Weight 217
Waist  32.4 -5.0”
BP    128 / 68

Alpha T3 2 caps
Clen 200mcg
Helios 1cc 20 mins before 45 minute spin class

*Today*
REST
45 minute spin today

Did 3 hours leisurely bike ride no real intensity but still some good calories burned and was fun ride with my wife and kid

End of MM Slinshot log, DMZ and end of cycle pictures will be taken after spin today

Ending weight 217lb -8 waist 32.4 - 5” bench up 100lb’s and woulld have been more if not for the shoulder

MM solid pre WO product and Slin Shot allowed me to up carbs and still continue to lean out full review to follow along with DMZ







*
If  i can help in anyway please feel free to post here or PM me any time re  concerns, suggestions or just about anything, here to serve *


----------



## superted (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Caretaker (Oct 3, 2010)

HUUUUGE improvemant from the first pic. Something to be proud of, but not satisfied with, LOL. I`m sure in a years time you will be 20 lbs heavier and more cut.
Get my last pm?


----------



## Simply_Michael (Oct 4, 2010)

crazy is all i can say ...front double bi shot ...waiting ..waiting 


my props ..now to what i find hard keeping the gains . great job though


----------



## superted (Oct 4, 2010)

newbie2bb said:


> crazy is all i can say ...front double bi shot ...waiting ..waiting
> 
> 
> my props ..now to what i find hard keeping the gains . great job though



PCT plan looks something like this


*PCT 3 - 4 months*

Decided to keep it relatively simple and we thought GHRP 6 and MGF PEG would be overkill
*
HG SLIN IGF1 Recovery Cruise
Test 200mg EW Watson Pharma
Proviron 100mg ED pre bed*

*GOALS*
maintain mass on igf/slin/HG between cycle also help repair left shoulder now 90% normal, bring up lagging body parts (arms)
*
HGH*
7 days a week
as Im on a pct recovery maintenance log, use 4ius gh ED before  go to  bed, and 6 ius on days I train back, chest and legs. do all shots intra  muscular into the damaged shoulder.
*
IGF1*
Igf bilateral 60 mcg 30 mins IM pre WO days bis tris shoulders
my lagging body parts. IGF just on ches/tri day and back/bi day with one extra session a week of bis/tris lagging body part
60mcg on training days , 30mcg on each side, same other. can use same spots just go up and down the muscle

*SLIN*
Eat half of breakfast Pre WO meal, shoot 5ius then consume 50g  dextrose/glucos and creatine glutamine, protein shake. then resume, it  peaks in 10 mins so u want carbs in seconds after shot, do not wait then  shoot 5ius post training with protein, aminos, creatine and obviously  50g fast sugar.dextrose glucose.

Pre Wo total 90c Post WO 110c both to contain at least 50g fast acting carbs

Will be using *Humalog *rapid acting insulin

*Training*
new split, body will then grow to adapt to new stress, reason iv grown off
chest,tris
back,
rest
legs
shoulders, biceps.
rest
rest

increase volume on sets but dont go to failure, this ensures a full  muscle and not too taxing on  cns ill need extra rest day to combat fact  i cant synthesise protein as rapidly off so ill need extra day,  cortisol is more rampant off so combat by adding rest day.

Cardio 3 x 40 min steady state EW will try to do AM fasted when possible


----------



## superted (Oct 6, 2010)

*My Axio Syntrop GH IGF1 SLIN TRT PCT/Bridge Cycle*

Heres my new log link
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html

Operation “Stay Swole”





Last 18 months have been productive 

*PCT/Bridge 3 - 4 months*

*HG SLIN IGF1 Recovery Cruise*
*Test Cyp  200mg EW*
*Proviron 100mg ED pre bed*

*GOALS*
maintain mass on igf/slin/HG PCT/Bridge cycle also help repair left shoulder now 90% normal, bring up lagging body parts (arms)

*HGH*
7 days a week
as  Im on a pct recovery  maintenance log, use  4ius gh ED before go to bed,  and 6 ius on days I  train back, chest and  legs. do all shots intra  muscular into the  damaged shoulder.

*IGF1*
Igf  bilateral 30 mcg 30 mins  IM pre WO days  bis/shoulders and tris/chest  120mcg total, Legs will pin  calves. All  pinnng will be done up and down  the muscle.

*SLIN*
Eat  half of breakfast Pre WO  meal, shoot 5ius  then consume 50g  dextrose/glucos and creatine  glutamine, protein  shake. then resume, it  peaks in 30 mins so I want  carbs in seconds  after 10 mins of shot, then  shoot 5ius post training  with protein,  aminos, creatine and obviously  50g fast sugar.dextrose  glucose.

Pre Wo Carbs total 90g Pre WO, 110g Post WO both to contain at least 50g fast acting carbs

Will be using *Humalog *rapid acting insulin

I  have done extensice research  and i am fully  aware of the multiple  fifferent protocols and the  synergies between  these compounds and AAS  and this was determined to be  the best   protocol that  suits my goals

*Training*
new split, body will then grow to adapt to new stress, reason iv grown off
chest,tris
back,
rest
legs
shoulders, biceps.
rest
rest

I  will be increasing volume on  sets but not  going to failure, this  ensures a full muscle and not too  taxing on cns  and ill need extra rest  day to combat fact i cant  synthesise protein  as rapidly on 200mg test  cyp, cortisol is more  rampant off so combat  by adding rest day.

Cardio 3 x 40 min steady state EW will try to do AM fasted when possible


----------



## suresha (Oct 11, 2010)

not trying to throw any hate in this log but you definitely owe IML an apology or you should actually send them some $$$ for that super-dmz they sent you cause you didn't do them or their product any justice on this log, not to mention you were on a bunch of other supps. i mean how would you know what the product actually did for you, and i noticed that this question was brought up before and you just completely ignored it. i just purchased a bottle of super-dmz and was just doing a lil research on any past or current logs on the product and this one was completely useless and a waist of my time.


----------



## jbryand101b (Oct 11, 2010)

From a review point of view, I do agree with the concern above.(unless you have ran this exact cycle before, minus the dmz?)

 but from a cycle's point of view, congrats on a well run cycle. way to kill it. hope your joints are okay with all that strength you got. 80mg of dbol, i'd imagine they are.


----------



## superted (Oct 11, 2010)

suresha said:


> not trying to throw any hate in this log but you definitely owe IML an apology or you should actually send them some $$$ for that super-dmz they sent you cause you didn't do them or their product any justice on this log, not to mention you were on a bunch of other supps. i mean how would you know what the product actually did for you, and i noticed that this question was brought up before and you just completely ignored it. i just purchased a bottle of super-dmz and was just doing a lil research on any past or current logs on the product and this one was completely useless and a waist of my time.



Shouldnt you have done your research before ordering?

Anyway, i owe nobody nothing and quite the opposite im always here to help anyone who has a question and i certainly did not intentionally ignore the question if it was asked before

I made quite clear in my application for testing exactly what my current cycle was and what i was running and they chose me and ill answer your question below

I suggest you read *Kleens *log of the product as he logged this with fresh receptors and no others compounds other than support products and his diet and training were right on point as always, with his gains being pure LBM also *Richard Gears* ran a great log with excellent results but with a test base



jbryand101b said:


> From a review point of view, I do agree with the concern above.(*unless you have ran this exact cycle before, minus the dmz?*)
> 
> but from a cycle's point of view, *congrats on a well run cycle. way to kill it*. hope your joints are okay with all that strength you got. *80mg of dbol*, i'd imagine they are.



Thanks 

It was a great cycle and i spent months putting it all together the DMZ was a last ditched effort to add last few pounds/solidify. I had either ran the compounds separately before or added them individually so yes i did know what was doing what and yes ur exactly right the Dbol was there for some joint protection. I have extremely low estro sensitivity never one using an AI the entire cycle 

In short, as i knew most probably would be the case my receptors were totally saturated and i really didnt get very much out of what appears to be am excellent product

Thanks again for the compliment and now ive moved on to an agressive PCT to allow my shoulder to recover and reset my receptors while maintaining as much mass and strength as possible, so far so good

New log is here for anyone who is interested

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...io-syntrop-gh-igf1-slin-pct-bridge-cycle.html


----------



## coolazice (Oct 15, 2010)

superted said:


> Shouldnt you have done your research before ordering?
> 
> Anyway, i owe nobody nothing and quite the opposite im always here to help anyone who has a question and i certainly did not intentionally ignore the question if it was asked before
> 
> ...


 
Well handled!


----------



## unclem (Oct 15, 2010)

ted your looking good bro, arms came up for sure. now some picky things. if u want more mass get up to 240- 250 then harden, dense, veins, cuts, striated at 250 bf% 3-5. and once u go past 100mg dbol its the land of " no return" u no that. and a pct 4months is way to long, ur going to be like starting over again even with slin as your receptors desaturate, youll lose that growth and your missing that time to grow. iam doing lispro humalog slin, epo, hgh alot others but my bridge is going to be 4-6 wks 8 at tops. but other than wat i said u look awesome. dont take it as insult to u since you have grown in your arms alot. i just cant find the picture now. but i wish u the best.


----------



## superted (Oct 15, 2010)

unclem said:


> ted your looking good bro, arms came up for sure. now some picky things. if u want more mass get up to 240- 250 then harden, dense, veins, cuts, striated at 250 bf% 3-5. and once u go past 100mg dbol its the land of " no return" u no that. and a pct 4months is way to long, ur going to be like starting over again even with slin as your receptors desaturate, youll lose that growth and your missing that time to grow. iam doing lispro humalog slin, epo, hgh alot others but my bridge is going to be 4-6 wks 8 at tops. but other than wat i said u look awesome. dont take it as insult to u since you have grown in your arms alot. i just cant find the picture now. but i wish u the best.



Thanks,

Ill let blood work determine when next cycle starts,

so yes ill get it drawn at 8 week mark and if all is good then we will break out that ten6hundred and off to the races


----------



## superted (Oct 15, 2010)

Operation “Stay Swole” Day 10

Weight 220
waist 32” 
BP 123/69

Took 4ius HGH last night in the bad shoulder

This morning took all my normal Pre WO supps
Dropped the Clen will hit 1cc of Helios 20 minutes prior to any cardios sessions

50mg ED and Test Cyp 200mg EW
ASGT 2 scoops
PW 1 1/2 scoops
NO Infuse
4 Ibuprofen

Pre Wo Drink 80g Carbs 60g protein

IGF1 lr3 45 mins pre WO
50mcg each pec,
30mcg tris

INSULIN - Humalog

10ius 80g blended carbs felt fine with breakfast/Pre Wo

Awsome chest WO more on that

Post WO 10ius 80g Blended Carbs - about 40 minutes after WO 5 mins from home started to feel a bit clammy and sight started to become a bit impaired - no ****ing around took table spoon of honey 1/8 cup of raisins 1/2 cup of oats threw 9oz steak in the pan, everything back to normal 

*Chest/Tris*

Well Scott definitely does things different to me, i wont be changing my WO’s as im a big believer is sticking with what has been working for you/me, when i plateau ill switch thing up. That being said i still love to do somebody elses routine from time to time especially someone far more knowledgeable than myself

So it was super-set madness no BB flat bench and none of my 3-4 min power-lifting breaks 30-90 seconds, mostly 30

Dumb Bells and Cables- Cant really remember the weights but was DB to start with flat then incline than cables from all angles with a set of incline cable flies to finish mixed in with rope pull downs V Bar pull downs and one arm cable pull downs across the body. In and out in 50 minutes but felt like 2 hours of torture. Really nice amount of striations popping up all across my upper arms,chest,back and shoulders

So weighed in at 220lb this morn which is great i was at 215 on 100mg Dbol and ive gotta reckon the Dbol had me carrying 3-4lbs of water/glycogen weight. So the insulin has more than replaced that, glycogen stores are full  223lb after post meal, steak and oats/honey/raisins


----------



## superted (Mar 23, 2018)

Kleen said:


> Man! I can't follow this thing at work with those pics... Crap! I will have to check it from home....





Hello mate. You still on these boards , it's been a while for me 

I've been in the shadows 

Hope you are well mate.  It's time for a log


----------



## superted (Mar 23, 2018)

Helo mate


----------



## superted (Mar 23, 2018)

Trying to figure out who here is still active. Been lurking in the shadows , in truth life been bit nuts but settled down again and love to touch base with few of you that used to be on these boards. 

Currently in very good shape but let a lot of size and strength go after a rotator cuff surgery. That being said feel great at 200 + and under 10%


----------



## superted (Mar 27, 2018)

Photos and video can be found right here click FB link

It was a 3 month sponsored Hupharma cut from 26.5% to 9.6%
December 25th to March 25th

My thanks to Hupharma once again for providing some top qulaity product

https://www.facebook.com/ted.plates.9

Sub NEW LOG here
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/th...ss-and-NEW-LOG

The cut was ahead of scheduke and i find myself on cycle in a cut but already achieved my goal !!! Turned it around and going full on bulk

Will continue log here and update FB page with pics and more video. So I am now day 2 of what will be a 3 month lean bulk.

So im tweaking a cut to a bulk current gear

200mg Test e EW split x2
525mg Tren A ew split eod
80mg Anavar split 2x ed
GW501516 momg split 2x ed

Well that was the cut but as ive turned it Ive added
1mg M-Tren yea baby
50mg inj Dbol
Both to be taken Pre WO

Will be adding MK677 and Tren no Ester when it arrives

First session of cycle was chest session on Monday. Epic strength gains wit the Mtren.

Been on these boards many years. Im 50 and a powerlifter and as per my signature im also a Hupharma rep. That being said i wouldnt put my name behind the gear if i wasnt taking myself and it was top shelf.

So lets get a log going and please ask away and feel free to post some nasty p;orn

Lets av it


----------

